# THE SERVER IS ROBUST



## surskitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## Zuu (Jan 20, 2009)

start banning moar people


----------



## nyuu (Jan 20, 2009)

fix it


----------



## King Clam (Jan 20, 2009)

Beat Butterfree with a sock full of wood screws.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe it needs to go on a diet.  :(


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Delete Forum Games.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah that would probably help but then people would whine

also could someone PLEASE move Rack Shackle Pack to a new thread
no seriously


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 20, 2009)

I know you all love finding some excuse to blame Forum Games for all the evils in the world, but I _really_ don't think posts in the Forum Games forum could ever manage to magically reset my MySQL password, sorry. :/


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

It still sucks.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 20, 2009)

She's doing the best she can, give it a rest.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 20, 2009)

Butterfree is a
dirty, dirty liar~ I
know this to be true!


----------



## nyuu (Jan 20, 2009)

_you're_ robust.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> I know you all love finding some excuse to blame Forum Games for all the evils in the world, but I _really_ don't think posts in the Forum Games forum could ever manage to magically reset my MySQL password, sorry. :/


It's the root of all evil.  :(  Also I posted this when it kept going up and down and up and could not decide whether or not it wanted to crash, so.


the solution to every problem is to DELETE EVERYTHING >(


----------



## H-land (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with surskitty quite fully.
Please don't think, though, that I say this cruelly,
But we should do this _now_:
It's the only way how
We can solve this forever, quite truly.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 20, 2009)

The length of threads is seriously not the problem with the server. If deleting US vs the World did nothing to stop the server instability problems, then getting rid of smaller threads isn't going to do anything to help. This is the same server that the forums were running on before the meltdown last summer, and the previous incarnation of the forum had several threads that were not only longer than their present incarnations, but more of them as well. There were no slowdown problems at this point. Why should the server suddenly be incapable of carrying around half the number of threads and tens of thousands fewer posts? Deleting stuff makes no sense.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Not if you delete _everything_.

Mind you, then you've deleted everything.


----------



## Valor (Jan 24, 2009)

I say delete Forum Games anyway, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 24, 2009)

Valor said:


> I say delete Forum Games anyway, just for the hell of it.


Now look here, I see your points well and clear, but deleting forum games won't solve the problem, as Negrek stated. Sure, some of them... mostly all of them have no point in the world whatsoever, but other members enjoy playing them. Deleting forum games just for the sake of it will only lead to a mass uproar.

And besides, didn't Butterfree lock the last thread about deleting forum games?


----------



## Pook (Jan 24, 2009)

Kai said:


> And besides, didn't Butterfree lock the last thread about deleting forum games?


yes but this is not about Forum Games, this is about the Server being robust.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 24, 2009)

View post 17.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 24, 2009)

Ugh, let's not start _this_ again.

Bear in mind that the last thread became nothing but petty arguing that really did nothing but make tempers flare on both sides. And Butterfree stated that she was _not_ about do delete Forum Games, let alone for the hell of it.
This question has already been answered, the proposal already rejected.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 24, 2009)

The thread _still_ isn't actually about "GO DELETE FORUM GAMES".  :|


----------



## Valor (Jan 26, 2009)

Kai said:


> Now look here, I see your points well and clear, but deleting forum games won't solve the problem, as Negrek stated. Sure, some of them... mostly all of them have no point in the world whatsoever, but other members enjoy playing them. Deleting forum games just for the sake of it will only lead to a mass uproar.
> 
> And besides, didn't Butterfree lock the last thread about deleting forum games?


I didn't say deleting it would solve any problems. I just want it deleted for the purpose of humor. Well, humor to me...

All I know is, the problem can't be from vB itself. All the forums I've seen that run off of it are fine, and have a hell of a lot more add-ons to the forum, including arcade, online plaza, and a full blown RPG.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2009)

vB is atrocious.  :|


----------



## Darksong (Jan 26, 2009)

surskitty said:


> also could someone PLEASE move Rack Shackle Pack to a new thread
> no seriously


Why this? Is it getting too long?


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2009)

... probably?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 26, 2009)

Its a problem with the server. To quote Butterfree from the guestbook(took too long to find this >_<)



> It's a specific error in connecting to the database; the maximum connections number keeps resetting itself to 20, which is way too low at the busiest times, even though I keep setting it to something much higher. The database error appears and reappears depending on whether or not there are already 20 connections or not.


I hope that is the problem. This is what came to mind when I read this, so here you go I guess....


----------



## surskitty (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, that's why the server is robust.  :|

it's too robust to keep its connections settings


----------



## Clover (May 16, 2009)

the server has been quite robust as of late; apparently the server keeps being inexplicably full?

I think it's data gnomes. reproducing.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 16, 2009)

well hopefully once breeding season is over they will stop being robust.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Me, I think Midnight keeps leaving food in there for her 'data gnomes'.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 16, 2009)

We cold delete a lot of old threads that nobody cares about.

Deleting games is a last resort


----------



## Butterfree (May 16, 2009)

Actually, it was because of the twenty-something gigabytes of log files detailing every request made to the server for the last few years. We deleted them all and disabled logging, leaving something like two or three gigabytes on the disk. I don't think it's going to fill again anytime soon.

Deleting a few forum threads could never even begin to seriously free up space on the server. Just to give you an idea, the latest backup (and that's a SQL file with the instructions for recreating the entire thing, mind you, not just the data) for my guestbook, currently a hundred and fifty-something pages of twenty posts each, is less than one megabyte. And, of course, the database is actually on a different hard drive; it was the drive with the _site_ that had the log files and was getting full.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Butterfree, you didn't finish your post with a big

Q.E.D.

!!


----------



## Tarvos (May 16, 2009)

uh yeah um


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 24, 2009)

It sure still has been slow and not very reliable lately. Sometimes pages won't even load, and it just gives me a white screen. And occasionally, when I post something, the post gets through, but it doesn't seem to update the 'latest post', which is annoying.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 24, 2009)

I think that just happens when the forum is really, really busy. Right now it works fine for me, but I have had the slowdown Kali mentioned before.


----------

